# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Livres >  [Livre] Oracle PL/SQL - Guide du programmeur

## Invit

*Oracle PL/SQL
Guide du programmeur*
**



> Oracle est le gestionnaire de bases de donnes le plus rpandu et PL/SQL joue un rle crucial dans les produits et applications Oracle prsents et  venir.
> 
> Cette nouvelle dition est bien plus qu'une mise  jour. Elle couvre toutes les versions jusqu' Oracle 9i Release 2 ; vous y dcouvrirez de nouveaux types de donnes (comme les XMLType) et les nouvelles fonctionnalits du PL/SQL (le SQL dynamique, les transactions autonomes, les enregistrements bass sur DML, etc...). De nouveaux chapitres enrichissent cette dition : comment crer et faire tourner des programmes PL/SQL, comment appeler des mthodes Java depuis le PL/SQL.
> 
> Ce guide, crit par un expert reconnu, se divise en six parties :
> Une prsentation de PL/SQL : introduction au langage, cration et excution de code.La structure des programmes PL/SQL : les contrles conditionnels et squentiels, les boucles et les traitements itratifs, les gestionnaires d'exception.Les donnes d'un programme : les manipuler, les chanes, les nombres, les dates et horodatages, les enregistrements et les collections, les diffrents types de donnes.SQL et PL/SQL : la gestion de transaction et DML, l'extraction des donnes, le SQL et le PL/SQL dynamique.Le dveloppement d'applications : les procdures, fonctions et paramtres, les packages, les triggers, la gestion des applications PL/SQL.Les fonctions avances de PL/SQL : le moteur d'excution, les aspects orients objet du langage, les appels Java, les procdures externes.
> Cet ouvrage s'adresse  tous les dveloppeurs en PL/SQL ; ils y trouveront une information remise  jour, un guide clair et complet traitant de la cration d'applications avec PL/SQL conformes aux rgles de l'art. L'ouvrage fourmille de conseils et d'astuces thoriques et pratiques, expose une gamme de techniques et d'architectures de codes, ainsi que des exemples complets. L'auteur, par ses conseils, loigne le programmeur des cueils qui peuvent surgir  chaque instant.
> 
> [Lire la suite]


Avez-vous lu ce livre ou pensez-vous le lire ?Souhaitez-vous ajouter une critique de ce livre sur la page de la rubrique ?Avez-vous un commentaire  faire ?

 ::merci::

----------

